# Sub Contractor Agreement



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

I am looking for a sample of some Sub Contractor Agreements for the Subs I am going to hire this year. If anyone has a sample they could share with me I would greatly appreciate it. Please private message me and I will send you my email address so you can forward it on or if you can post it as an attachment that would work as well.


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

sending you a pm


----------



## Lanelle (Feb 16, 2000)

I like the agreement that John Allin has on his snow business management CD. It really covers lots of issues.


----------

